# Super League 21-04-2016



## nababet (Apr 20, 2016)

Winterthur - Le Mont
Winterthur without: Fassnacht (F 28/6 2nd top scorer), Mangold (M 21/1), Avanzini (M 10/0), Paiva (F 27/5 3rd top scorer), Schattin (D 4/0), Iapichino (D 15/0) doubtful: Araz (M 18/0), Katz (D 20/0), Holenstein (M 14/3)
Le Mont without: Meite (M 17/0), Zambrella (M 17/2) doubtful: Chappuis (M 25/0), Moussilou (F 4/1)


----------

